# Chaos Dwarfs



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely love the FW Chaos Dwarfs, but are they playable in tournaments/are their rules found in the FW book Tamurkhan The Throne of Chaos or do you have to just use them as a Dwarfs counts as force? Hopefully there haven't been a bunch of threads on this - first time back to the forums in over a year and didn't see anything recent upon looking.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The rules are in Tamurkhan.

Tamurkhan says they are official, so theoretically they are usable; however, as the book is FW some tournaments and players regard them as not official anyway.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tournies up at GW HQ don't allow Chaos Dwarves... which certainly isn't a recipe for inspiring confidence in the 'officialness' of the book.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> Tournies up at GW HQ don't allow Chaos Dwarves... which certainly isn't a recipe for inspiring confidence in the 'officialness' of the book.


Thats quite disappointing frankily. You'd think that there of all places would allow them. Personally I'd use them as a Dwarf Force if they weren't allowed to use their list, they are awesome minis!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, last November at the WHW doubles one of my friends took a 'chaotic' dwarf army using the chaos dwarf models (which look amazing), combining it with a converted minotaur ogre army (the centaur-esk mournfang were particularly immense). 
Was an awesome combination looks wise... sadly they didn't do so well, but they did it in STYLE.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely disappointing, but their so badass I may just have to buy them anyways. I wonder if the reason GW won't allow them in tournaments is due to the fact that all the regular rule books are (in GW's mind) balanced with each other, while the stuff in the Foregworld rulebook may be over or under powered in comparison? Though I don't know how that could be as they have a lot of similar units as Dwarfs but instead of some of the rare and special units the Dwarfs have, they kind of go a WoC route with the beasts and battle engines. Doubt I will ever be playing in any tournaments so from a modelling aspect, I will have to buy them. Warmahordes is more my style of gaming when it comes to competitive play, Warhammer is more just for the modelling aspect  Thanks for the responses!


----------

